
More people work remotely than take public transit to work - topkai22
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2019/09/28/fastest-growing-commute-is-no-commute-all/
======
topkai22
For the US only, but I didn't realize that so few people took public transit,
walked, or biked. Given the amount of advocacy and public policy surrounding
those transportation modalities, I find it curious that there isn't more
advocacy around remote work/telework.

